

Results of the python 2.x and 3.x use survey, 2014 edition - bru
http://blog.frite-camembert.net/python-survey-2014.html

======
bru
More elegant Google Form quick recap:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1DqxkNi4GvyTCu54usSdE1DjW29z...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1DqxkNi4GvyTCu54usSdE1DjW29zw1tc52iMeH3z4heg/viewanalytics)

Overall people started writing more python 3: +15 points in "I ever wrote
python 3 code", +10 points in "I write more python 3 than 2". Transition is
still ongoing and I hope a tipping point will be soon be attained.

Users definitely seem to want to switch to python 3, but dependencies keep
them with 2.7 (I weep for the few ones still on 2.5).

edit: google results were inaccessible, now fixed.

------
julianz
The porting question could possibly be explained by people just not bothering
to port older stuff. I've got production code running in Python 2, and it's
fine where it is. New stuff is in 3, and if I have to rework the old stuff at
some point it'll probably get an upgrade.

------
Fuzzwah
I've been working on a project that relies on a library which is only
available in python 3, it is at a point where I want to pretty up the
interface.

I'm wondering if wxpython phoenix is stable enough to warrant the time and
effort, or if I should hold off until there is a non-dev release?

~~~
toyg
Why not PyQt ?

~~~
erglkjahlkh
Unfortunately this was my first thought as well. Although wxwidgets works on
several platforms, it manages to look and feel alien on almost every. If you
care about usability, I believe your application should be consistent with the
rest on the target platform(s). Wxwidgets based applications are simply
failures especially on Windows.

QT fares significantly better on the usability. Java's look and feel system
works as well. You could also separate the V properly, and for instance use
WinAPI wrapper on Windows platform. Just please, please let wxwidgets die
already :(

------
Animats
They asked "When starting a personal project, which Python version do you
use?" Strangely, they did not ask "When starting a production project, which
Python version do you use?"

~~~
Aldo_MX
To be fair, you don't always have a choice when starting a production project.

~~~
julianz
That doesn't matter though. Choice or not, what do people use?

